# Need a Name for this Girl



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been searching for an old horse of mine that someone said they were going to take to auction. Well while I was auction hoping I came across this girl. She is older, but she had such a good demeanor about her I could not let the killer buy her so I picked her up. She is not in great shape, needs weight, has a horrible case of rain rot even down her legs, halter has rubbed her nose and behind her ears, has worms, thrush, and who knows what else (she is in QT right now and the vet is coming this weekend to see her) I am not jumping on any names just yet but I want some ideas for names. Since she is not feeling well I cant see her true colors and her spirit but if she does something and it triggers a name I could use the ideas. She has been very tolerant of me picking at her with the rain rot, bathing, caring for her hooves, and getting shots twice a day... But I just cant put a name to her yet... 





































After all the baths she is turning out to be coal black under her winter hair. Just needs to shed all that hair out. We hope that once the worms are out she will shed properly and start to pick up some weight.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Well without knowing the personallity I will go off looks. I see she is missing a piece on the tip of her ear how about Notch. No a great name, but its a thought. lol. I am glad you saved her I cant believe people can neglect a horse or any animal like that. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats how I feel, I dont know here personality because she is in such poor shape. When I bought her I didnt even see that ear actually didnt notice it until we got her home. She about ran me over to get on our trailer LOL


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

hmmm
How about Pandora.
You don't know what you'll get when you open Pandora's box hehe.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

she is a VERY pretty horse! im so glad you took her and are giving her a great home and the life she deserves! shes going to turn out to be really pretty


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

No idea on names....not good at it at all....very pretty girl tho!! From the sounds of it, you got a great buy! Very very pretty markings!! I love them!!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fortuna-Italian for luck because she is lucky to have been found by you


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooh I like Pandora, or Aphrodite! She is absolutley gorgeous IMHO if she goes missing, SHE ISN'T WITH ROMEO! hehe


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the name Notch, S?hort for Top Notch!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know why the name Roxy came to mind. How old is she?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the name Notch too.
How about Destiny, Kharma, Kismet, or Grace.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

"Top Notch" is very cute.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like (Top) Notch, but when I was reading her story the first name that came to mind was Trooper.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i love trying to name horses!!

how about chip (it suits her and its good because of her 'chipped' ear!!)

pixie

willow

holly

fairy


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

i would give her a name that relates to her story.... such as lucky (to find you), or hope (for a good future) , or faith


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont know why but I took one look and thought Sadie.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

I always find the names to my pets when I'm around them, I give you my advice, when you are around her, think of some names and the one that gives you a hook, is the one for her. I do it every time and I love the names that sometimes come up!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

my fave is chip!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband likes the name Apache.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

I like Pandora, Notch....and what about Faith? Or Chara (It means Joy)


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

I like Loki. 

Just be careful naming her that, it's the Norse god of mischief.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Uma (means horse)
Fiona
Piper
Sahara
Savannah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

horselvr said:


> I have been searching for an old horse of mine that someone said they were going to take to auction. Well while I was auction hoping I came across this girl. She is older, but she had such a good demeanor about her I could not let the killer buy her so I picked her up. She is not in great shape, needs weight, has a horrible case of rain rot even down her legs, halter has rubbed her nose and behind her ears, has worms, thrush, and who knows what else (she is in QT right now and the vet is coming this weekend to see her) I am not jumping on any names just yet but I want some ideas for names. Since she is not feeling well I cant see her true colors and her spirit but if she does something and it triggers a name I could use the ideas. She has been very tolerant of me picking at her with the rain rot, bathing, caring for her hooves, and getting shots twice a day... But I just cant put a name to her yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Nevaeh? It is heaven backwards... suits the lucky beauty


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Neveah is my god daughters name her nickname is Nevy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry everyone I have been on the fritz with my internet and was away for the weekend with family. I will get some pictures of her this weekend, although she is still thin her coat is improving by leaps and bounds. She is going to get a bare back test this weekend too. It wont be a long one or anything strenous just a under butt test (I know I wont be up ther long bare back it will hurt too freakin bad!!) That way she is not uncomfortable. 

Here are her details 

1996 APHA Covered N Diamonds
15.3 HH
Vet says other than what I already knew in pretty good health, just needs teeth done ( next week getting done he didnt have time while he was here )
She doesnt really seem to know what grain is. I would assume she has been hay / grass fed which would be why she is so thin. We are weaning her into grain so she doesnt founder or colic and she seems to like it. She is very quiet in her stall and her poop is finally becoming solid and less worms. Vet says although it is not typically reccomended to do so we should worm her again in about 30 days (45 from the last time) since she is so wormy. 

She gets out of QT this weekend and will get to be out in the pasture to run about. I am sure she is going stir crazy in there but I have given her a ball to mess with to kill time. 

I really like a few of the names posted in here... So I am going to keep thinking them over and see what comes up this weekend while we are hanging out. Will keep you posted......


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I told you earlier I liked Rocky Rode, a take off on the ice cream. She's sure had a rocky road and if ANY of the brown stays she'll fit the ice cream to a T. I love her and never met her, LOL. She's beautiful and I hope you fall in love with her too. I'm sure she's already fallen in love with you.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gemma
Cookie
Domino


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Diamonds O' Dozen
Jules (jewels)
Chip
Margeaux (Margo)
Mocha Chip
Dulce'
Mosaic



Morab I love the name rocky rode 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Bless you for taking her in, and doing it right. I liked Hope. I called a horse Dara once, because she had a really hard time as a youngster, but she became a great horse. I heard it means "strong as an oak" but I didn't bother confirming that. It fit with her. 

When you decide on a name, you'll have to let us know!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Well here are the photos from this weekend. I have video's but I dont know how to upload them :-( She is looking so much better I didn't realize how much better until I saw the before shots I took two weeks ago. Its amazing how quickly she is turning around with the proper care! I did not name her, actually there is a twist to this story and it is undecided how it is going to end.... There is a young girl that has been desperate for a horse, she had been riding for most of her life off and on but never had her own horse and she wants a horse so badly. I go and pick her up occasionally and bring her to the barn with me just to help out she likes to groom the horses and just be around the barn. Well she is in love with this unnamed girl! She has a place to keep her and will give her all the love in the world so I may be giving her away!! I hate to throw money down the drain but she just loves her to death and I think that I may eat the money spent on her and for the care thus far just because of the look in this young ladies eyes. Her eyes light up and she looks at this horse like I looked at my first horse....Its like an instant bond was created! I just feel like this girl will give this horse everything she deserves, I really havent bonded with her but in just a few short hours this young lady did! I did ride her this weekend and she did fine. She was a pain in the neck to get a saddled, chased her all over the farm, but she was fine for the ride. Will let everyone know if the young girls parents will allow her to get the horse, if so she will be naming her! Fingers crossed that this story has a happy ending with a young girl and her horse!!

Looking at the other horses in the field....










Enjoying some good ol' grass...




























Rain rot all cleared up!










Front legs are almost all cleared up, missing hair but getting there:



















Back legs are too sore to do anything with. She is not a kicker but pulls away when I try to work on them... As patient as she has been with everything else I am guessing the are really sore....


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

She really does look so much better!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Moonstruck, but she lost all her peanut butter, LOL


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

AH HA! Figured out the video.... I THINK






 





 
If I am doing this wrong... someone tell me how to do it .....


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Well its a no go for the little girl with the horse. Her dad says no, even though she is really not all that "little" she is turning 18 soon. Funny how age has us classify things... I think I have decided on a name in the mean time though... 


LOKI


I picked it because of its meaning... She is quite the rascal these days now that she is feeling better. She has got loose, ran around the farm, visited the cows, visited all the other horses, made me chase her for almost an hour, and then went to her stall :wink: Go Figure... She does NOT like to have a saddle put on what so ever. Good greif, you would think that it was murder, so I thought maybe she was uncomfortable or sore, or maybe it did not fit "right" ( I must admit I dont believe in this typically ) so the vet was out and was roping and I tried to saddle her infront of him so he could see what i mean. He doesn't think she is "sore" per say. He said we may have to scope her to find out if she has ulcers. 

But Loki is doing well, peppy otherwise and feeling her "oats" so to speak, she is definately hopped up on the grain we have been putting to her. A few minutes outside and she has worked her self into a sweat. We do have her on a higher % feed than I would typically do for a horse her age but I want to put the weight to her so we are in addition to the Rice Bran Oil. 

Hope everyone is well and coping with the weather the best they can!!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I was afraid you were going to end up with a Loki, ROFL. I outbid a a horse meat guy one time at an auction on the cutest little bay mare, who like Loki wouldn't hardly hold her head up. A couple weeks later I had a wild woman on my hands, LOL. 3 YO, been born in a pasture, never haltered, need I say more. The good news is she didn't come with any particularly bad manners. The bad news is she had no manners at all, LOL. Sounds like SOMEONE'S going to be doing a lot of ground work in this heat Lacey, hmmmm, no who could I be thinking of? That's really too bad about the little girl though.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

She isn't bad to ride, just get saddled. She doesnt have much of a whoa! and I think it is because who ever had her may have been really hard on her mouth. O well... It is what it is, she is still a pretty good girl despite it all, BUT she was rode through the sale pen. By a younger woman bareback, they may have had her aced. I dont know because I didnt check her out before the sale as I really had no plans in buying her, it was a spur of the moment kinda thing when I saw the killer was the high bidder... Once we get this whole saddling thing down she will be good to go. Just going to take some more work. Which is not really what I wanted to happen or do but I took her in, now it is my responsibility so I will have to step up. Thats what I get for having a soft heart for these ******s...


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I was coming in here to suggest Lucy (Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds) but I'm late to the party!

Loki works!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Lacey, just know your heaven will have horses....and someone said they didn't want to go to a heaven without horses, might have been Winston, he did like his horses, but I'm not sure


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

horselvr said:


> Well its a no go for the little girl with the horse. Her dad says no, even though she is really not all that "little" she is turning 18 soon. Funny how age has us classify things... I think I have decided on a name in the mean time though...
> 
> 
> LOKI
> ...


 Nice  good luck shes gorgeous!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is looking so much better. I have always liked the name Loki.


----------

